# K8055 Eingänge abfragen und einen Zähler hoch zählen? VB.net



## rampage78 (19. Dezember 2007)

Hallo! 
Ich hab ein kleines bzw. großes Problem. Sprache VB.net 

Also ich muß für ein Projekt inder schule eine Ampelanlage Programmieren mit zwei K8055 Karten !Das die Ampeln leuchten und in einen Rythmus durchlaufen war das kleinste Problem. 


Nun habe ich folgendes: 

1. eine fussgängerampel die natürlich nach tasten druck (eingang 3 Karte 0) nach dem durchlauf eines schrittes von rot auf grün springen soll!ich weis nur nicht wie man es programmiert das der eingang nach dem er betätigt wurde (nur druck nicht halten) gesetzt bleibt! 

2. Habe ich noch zwei eingänge wo ich die Autoszählen möchte und der counter soll dann hochzählen wenn der eingang betätigt wurde! 


Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen! Danke im vorraus 

Kleiner auszug eines schrittes des automatikbetriebes. 

zeit = 0 
Timer1.Enabled = True 'Timer ist an 


SetDigitalChannel(1) 'eingänge karte 0 schalten (Digital) 
ClearDigitalChannel(2) 
SetDigitalChannel(3) 
ClearDigitalChannel(4) 
SetDigitalChannel(5) 
ClearDigitalChannel(6) 
SetDigitalChannel(7) 
ClearDigitalChannel(8 ) 
SetAnalogChannel(1) 'eingänge karte 0 schalten (Analog) 
ClearAnalogChannel(2) 

CloseDevice(0) 
OpenDevice(1) 


SetDigitalChannel(1) 'eingänge karte 1 schalten (Digital) 
ClearDigitalChannel(2) 
SetDigitalChannel(3) 
ClearDigitalChannel(4) 
SetDigitalChannel(5) 
ClearDigitalChannel(6) 
SetDigitalChannel(7) 
ClearDigitalChannel(8 ) 
SetAnalogChannel(1) 'eingänge karte 1 schalten (Analog) 
ClearAnalogChannel(2) 

CloseDevice(1) 
OpenDevice(0) 


zeit = 1000 * 5 

Timer1.Interval = zeit 




End Sub


----------



## Alex F. (19. Dezember 2007)

Falsches Forum 

.net 

Bitte dort posten

Danke bb


----------

